# ORPHEK PR72 LED FRESHWATER PLANTED AQUARIUM LED PENDANT



## Bartash (7 Nov 2012)

Ive been contacted by this company http://orphek.com/led/orphek-products/pr72-planted-2/ to be the UK contact for this Planted Tank LED light

http://orphek.com/led/wp-content/upload ... endant.pdf

http://marine-engineers.org/2012/04/18/ ... om-orphek/

What are your guys opinions about the light, they are sending me one through to check out but i wanted to see if you think the lights look any good you can see the spectrum in the last link

Carl

Not sure on pricing yet im waiting for the details to be sent through


----------



## hinch (7 Nov 2012)

looks like a baby version of the reefers favourite par38's they're kick ass bulbs for reefing may be abit strong for trops/planted but i guess they'd be fine.

as is usual for lighting though anything will do as long as you have enough co2 + ferts to compensate for the amount of incoming energy from the light.

Would be interesting to see some at substrate par readings on them both in direct and in corners on a variety of common tank sizes, also pricing would be important for it to compete with the cheap chinese equivs you can buy on ebay for a couple of quid.

spectrum/colour rendition is irrelevent for plant growth as usual and becomes more about what you as the owner think of the lighting does it bring out the colours of the plants/fish how you like them etc you can pay a grand for a light and if its too white for your tastes then its worthless. or you can pay 2 quid for a bulb and have it perfect. personal preference is king.


----------



## nova62400 (8 Dec 2012)

Hi Carl, I just stumbled here because of the Orphek PR72 and I'd love to know what you think of it.  I think it's the most promising off-the-shelf LED I've seen and closest to what I would build myself (but better looking and less expensive).  I'm following your Google+ in case you post another video.  Cheers! (As an American, I'm allowed to say that right?)

John


----------



## Bartash (8 Dec 2012)

These lights far exceed my expectations, i did a quick test with my light meter directly under it and got 4000 PAR, it has lenses that can easily be removed if you wish to weaken it a bit. Im going to do a full video review of the light and have to admit this is the best LED light i have seen for the price.

I can have these shipped directly to you for roughly £210 *Edited price, i put the wrong price before as i forgot to add taxes*

Orphek are on a winner with this LED

Carl

If anyone is interested you can email me plantedtankuk@orphek.com


----------



## geoffbark (9 Dec 2012)

Do you have any pics if yours setup over a tank. What have you hung it from etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bartash (9 Dec 2012)

I will be doing a Tropica video tomorrow morning but after i will try get some video footage of the light in action

Carl


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Dec 2012)

Bartash said:
			
		

> I will be doing a Tropica video tomorrow morning but after i will try get some video footage of the light in action
> 
> Carl


 
How do you get into such things Carl?


----------



## Antipofish (9 Dec 2012)

It looks a bit like the Kessell too


----------



## Garuf (9 Dec 2012)

4000par?! 

Can we get some normalized par levels par over a 30cm tank for example?


----------



## Bartash (9 Dec 2012)

Ive just made a video that is rendering now, but i can give you the par readings now:

18" away 409
47" away 99
57" away 46

I will post link as soon as the video is uploaded


----------



## Bartash (9 Dec 2012)

Ok video is now live here: http://youtu.be/LTQ5tXLn6Vc



Carl


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Dec 2012)

Vid is private?


----------



## Bartash (9 Dec 2012)

sorry gimme a few mins i messed something up, it will be up very soon


----------



## foxfish (9 Dec 2012)

I can see it fine - looks very intersting!


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I can see it fine - looks very intersting!


 I can't, says its been removed??  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartash (9 Dec 2012)

Finally YouTube is working for uploads again video is now back up and running http://youtu.be/e_sHB80-9QQ

Carl


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Dec 2012)

Not sure that the red and blue lights promote plant growth tbh...

Are those par reading out of water or in water?


----------



## Antipofish (11 Dec 2012)

Ian I believe the par readings were out of the water, which skews the results somewhat.  

If the blue wavelength has been found to be optimal for coral growth, why could a different one not be optimal for plant growth ? Its an interesting topic.  I know we tend to choose our lights for aesthetic reasons (for example I prefer a bit more red, so lower down the k scale, whereas some prefer a crisper colour), but has any research been done into what the plants prefer or react best to ?


----------



## Bartash (11 Dec 2012)

http://marine-engineers.org/2012/04/18/ ... om-orphek/

Take a look at this site its about the Red LEDs

Carl


----------



## Antipofish (11 Dec 2012)

Bartash said:
			
		

> http://marine-engineers.org/2012/04/18/new-red-led-unveiled-from-orphek/
> 
> Take a look at this site its about the Red LEDs
> 
> Carl




It says on that page "As Orphek told me, the diode will target chlorophyll A and B with its full spectrum output."  Is there any research and results to back it up or are they just claiming that ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Dec 2012)

That is just marketing blurb Carl...

have a read here regarding colours, K ratings and the like. It's common knowledge that different colour bulbs don't do a great deal for plant growth. I know you are trying to sell em mate, but be prepared for these kinds of questions.

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=21442&start=10

ps i'm sure tehy're good enough to grow plants, i just don't get all the rubbish about reds and blues.


----------



## nova62400 (11 Dec 2012)

Thanks for posting the video and info Carl. I was surprised how large it is in reality. And the amount of light is pretty intense.  They show it right on top of a tank in their pictures online, but I wonder if that would be wise. What PAR do you aim for in your tanks at the substrate? I have always heard 60 is considered a safe medium light. I've read midday sunlight can reach 1800~2000 µmol, but I would guess no more than half that underwater.

Couple of links re: spectrum and PAR for your enjoyment:
http://plantsinaction.science.uq.ed...-absorption-and-photosynthetic-action-spectra
http://plantsinaction.science.uq.edu.au/edition1//?q=figure_view/53
http://www.inda-gro.com/understanding-par.html (another nice chart)
https://growblu.com/research-and-development/measuring-light (halfway down the page is table 1 showing immersed vs. terrestrial PAR values)
https://growblu.com/led-grow-lights-perfect-spectrum (Again halfway down the page or more, great section on ratios of light for optimal growth, citing NASA and Russian experiments)

This is a collection of the best stuff I've found so far after weeks of ongoing digging. Still trying to find some  values for sunlight in shallow clear water. Is it sunny in the UK?


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Dec 2012)

Nova read the link I posted.


----------



## Bartash (11 Dec 2012)

There must be something in the different colours Ian as most LED companies is trying to get them into their lights. Fluval have just developed their new LED

Featuring 5 unique LED Band Waves for maximum growth and colour.

50% of the LED mix meets the optimal photosynthetic requirements of
plants supporting strong plant growth and condition.

100% LED spectral combination equals a complete multi-spectrum lighting solution for planted aquariums.

50% of the LED mix provides High CRI value for accurate colour rendition and perfectly balanced lighting.

460 nm Blue
640 nm Red
3000 K White
6500 K White
15000 K White

I think personally at the end of the day its all about "what works for you" if the colour looks good and the plants grow then thats all that matters.


----------



## nova62400 (11 Dec 2012)

Yeah I read it and I agree the Kelvin scale is a joke to plants. So are lumens and lux. PAR is all that matters. Leaving aside the huge variation in how various PAR meters actually respond, an ideal PAR meter should read all light between about 400-700 nm and call it PAR. But to a plant, light between 520-650 is basically junk, so they reflect it and we perceive it as their visible color. However you could read 1000 PAR on a perfectly functioning PAR meter from a 555 nm emitter and it would be all useless.


----------



## nova62400 (11 Dec 2012)

Sorry, it would be very useful to red algae.


----------



## Bartash (11 Dec 2012)

Ive just uploaded a quick video showing the light over one of the tanks so you can see what the colour is like 

http://youtu.be/mgu4pZ83oK0

Carl


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Dec 2012)

I'm locking this thread pending further review. Agents for products are not allowed to sell their wares. If the component is being marketed via one of our sponsors then the thread should be moved to that sponsors forum section. If an individual item is being sold then it should be raised in the For Sale forum section.

The original post indicates that the poster is marketing the product thereby qualifying him as an agent.

Cheers,


----------

